# sob medida



## Ricardo Tavares

Amigos:
Como se poderia dizer em espanhol a expressão "sob medida" ? (taylormade)
Grato


----------



## Tomby

Olá Ricardo! Cria-me confusão a palavra "_taylormade_". Em português, "*sob medida*", penso que em espanhol é "_*a medida*_", ou seja, o contrário de pronto-a-vestir (em Espanha usa-se o galicismo "_Prêt à porter_")
Exemplo: O alfaiate fez um terno [fato] sob medida = _El sastre hizo un traje a medida_.
Se o contexto for outro, por favor, diga-mo para editar a mensagem.  
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vanda

Acho que não é outro contexto, TT. Você acertou _a medida_. Prêt-à-porter como usávamos até pouco tempo, ou sob medida.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Tombat,
Você acertou na mosca .... esta expressão não vinha à minha cabeça, por mais que tentasse .... ficava pairando "so medida", porque me lembrava da outra expressão "so pena".
Mas, a que eu queria era mesmo essa: "a medida". (não serviria também ou em vez: "a la medida" ?)
Obrigado aos dois.
Saudações.


----------



## Tomby

Penso que as duas formas estão certas, mas acho que é mais comum dizer "a medida". Talvez noutra região de Espanha seja mas normal dizer "a la medida". Tomara que entrasse algum hispano falante para esclarecermos qual é melhor ou qual é a certa no caso de erro.


----------



## Alentugano

Por aqui, o mais comum é "*por medida*". Ex: _A Joana faz vestidos por medida._


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Alentugano,
Obrigado, mas a dúvida é como dizer esta expressão em espanhol.
Saudações.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

¡Hola!

Por estos pagos americanos, se dice ropa hecha "a medida". 
La ropa que ya viene hecha se llama "de confección".
"A la medida" no lo escuché nunca, pero suena más ibérico.

Espero ter ajudado!


----------



## Alentugano

Não sei se ajuda, mas o Google devolve muito mais resultados para *"a medida"*: 12,800,000 do que para *"a la medida"*: 2,590,000. A diferença é bastante significativa.


----------



## fabbiola

Hola, yo soy chilena y nosotros decimos, a la medida.


----------



## Tomby

Lucia Adamoli said:


> La ropa que ya viene hecha se llama "de confección"...//...Espero ter ajudado!


Lucia ajudaste muito. Graças à tua resposta lembrei-me que uma loja de "_Confecciones_" é uma "_boutique de prendas_ _Prêt à porter_".
Em Espanha é um exagero a importação de termos estrangeiros, principalmente do inglês (tecnologia), francês (roupa) i italiano (comida) para definir coisas que existem em espanhol. Às vezes não consigo entender o que é que estão informando. Eis umas palavras dos classificados e do suplemento de economia de um jornal de âmbito nacional:_ postgrado, máster, MBA, RICS, part time, full time, On-line. FRM, PRM, EFA, Geomática, CISCO, Gel Sprinter, Liqued Gel, RIM, NIC/NIF, etc._, sem contar com um_ PDA_ ou um _GPS._
(Algumas palavras acho que aparecem no DRAE).


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

fabbiola said:


> Hola, yo soy chilena y nosotros decimos, a la medida.



Antes de mais nada, devo dizer que o idioma espanhol (ou castelhano) realmente me encanta.... há tantos meandros, tantos vocábulos, alguns me parecendo antigos e fora de uso ... mas muito interessantes e eficiente para indicar um significado,

Mas há um detalhe que me deixa angustiado e está exemplificado neste "hilo": Vejam:
No Chile, dizem que se fala "a la medida"
Na Argentina dizem que o correto é "a medida"
Na Espanha é "a medida"
Imagino que ao ler qualquer uma das formas um hispanoparlante irá entender e talvez não pare para pensar se existe uma forma gramaticalmente correta. Seria que apenas uma delas é correta ? "a medida" ou "a la medida" ??
Quem se atreve ?


----------



## Tomby

Ricardo Tavares said:


> ...Quem se atreve ?


Eu não.  
Ainda me lembro das primeiras palavras da minha professora de português no primeiro dia de aulas: 
Quando uma palavra for de uso exclusivo de Portugal, no quadro negro escreverei um (P), ao contrário, se for de uso exclusivo do Brasil escreverei um (B), por exemplo "terno (P)" e "fato (B)" [se não estou enganado]. 
Eu pensei, vim a estudar português ou _portugueses_?  
Prezado Ricardo, o mais importante é que nós nos entendamos. 
Um abraço!


----------



## fabbiola

Ricardo, También puedo estar engañada y si hay otro Chileno que me corrija por favor.. y sobre tu desafio? yo no me atrevo! Pero si vemos esta frase en portugues se escribe así .... à medida.... tenemos una letra *à con *crase y eso quiere decir que à = a la.
Umm, espero no haber peorado todo,pero...todas mis traducciones mentales que he hecho en donde me aparece esta *à* ,(desde que el género y número sea igual) se traduce como *a la.*
 Fabbiola


----------



## Gabrielaa

Yo sí me atrevo!!! su missura, taylor-made, sob medida, y en español NEUTRO, sin desmerecer cualquier regionalismo, se dice *a medida*
*Quedamos?*


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

fabbiola said:


> Ricardo, También puedo estar engañada y si hay otro Chileno que me corrija por favor.. y sobre tu desafio? yo no me atrevo! Pero si vemos esta frase en portugues se escribe así .... à medida.... tenemos una letra *à con *crase y eso quiere decir que à = a la.
> Umm, espero no haber peorado todo,pero...todas mis traducciones mentales que he hecho en donde me aparece esta *à* ,(desde que el género y número sea igual) se traduce como *a la.*
> Fabbiola



Mas, Fabbiola em português se escreve e se diz "sob medida" (taylor made) e não "à medida". Por isso a minha dúvida, pois eu também quando vejo "à" (a com crase) costumo traduzir ao espanhol "a la". Mas, neste caso é "sob medida". Acho que vou ficar com "a medida".
Obrigado pelo participação de todos.


----------



## Outsider

Por acaso, acho que em Portugal se diz é "roupa feita *por* medida". 
Está lixado, Ricardo.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Por acaso, acho que em Portugal se diz é "roupa feita *por* medida".
> Está lixado, Ricardo.


Ooops... mil desculpas. Achei que "sob medida" era universal para todos os países onde se fala português. Jamais poderia imaginar que em Portugal se diria "roupa feita por medida", pois me soa muito estranho.... êta falta de cultuta minha ... he he
Obrigado pelas explicações e lições.


----------



## Alentugano

De modo semelhante, temos "sob encomenda" (Brasil) e "por encomenda" (Portugal).


----------



## Cosmic

Como dice Gabriela , la expresión correcta y usual es "a medida". "a la medida" , siempre sigue con "de", es decir , "a la medida de ..." , de donde claramente se puede extraer que se usa para alguna cosa / persona específica. Ejemplos : 
A la medida de sus  deseos
A la medida de Susana


----------



## lastelli

Hola. Quisiera saber cómo se traduce la expresión "sob medida" al español. La frase (de una canción) en que está incluida es: "Sou solta na vida, E sob medida pros carinhos seus"
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Vanda

lastelli said:


> Hola. Quisiera saber cómo se traduce la expresión "sob medida" al español. La frase (de una canción) en que está incluida es: "Sou solta na vida, E sob medida pros carinhos seus"
> Muchas gracias!!


¡Bienvenido Lastelli! 

Quer dizer que ela foi feita especialmente para receber os carinhos dele.

'a la medida'


----------



## lastelli

Muchas gracias!!


----------

